# Gold Gaggia



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, in my search for a pre-2015 Gaggia Classic I have stumbled across the gold limited edition with the coffee pot motif on the front. One today sold on eBay for a BIN price of £135. I noticed on the front it says Gaggia Coffee Classic but all the brushed steel versions just say Gaggia Classic. Are these two different models? The one I saw today was from back in 1997. Is it really likely that it is still in excellent working order after all these years? Many thanks


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The only difference is the chassis, gold plated elements and high wattage 1425W. The only problem with gold Gaggias is rust. They can run for decades as all other Classics, if you look after them.

Best regards


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks. I read one thread that meandered back and forth as to whether the gold model had a selonoid. I assume this is the metal valve which runs into the drip tray? I've also been reading about how a PID can improve your shot. Presumably the age of the machine wouldn't preclude this? Whilst I like my coffee, I've been happy just to get by till now.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There have been a fair few finishes of classics over the years. Discounting the post 2015 model which is a totally different machine in a similar body (it has more I common with the Pure than the pre 2015 classic), they're all fairly similar. Over the years the power was gradually reduced from 1425w to 1050w & a smaller solenoid was fitted around the time production moved to Romania in 2009.

They can last pretty much forever if cared for & most parts are still available.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

The one for sale didn't have the down pipe to the drip tray like the others. Seller said solenoid was inside the machine. I gathered this butvthiught it would have that down pipe?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> The one for sale didn't have the down pipe to the drip tray like the others. Seller said solenoid was inside the machine. I gathered this butvthiught it would have that down pipe?


The pipe may have just been lost on the ebay machine as you have to take it off to remove the water tank.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Dont look at pipes look at buttons assembly and the logo.

Prepared this funny picture for you


----------



## coggin87 (Aug 17, 2018)

How advisable would it be to buy a pre 2009 gaggia today? Would they still be worth paying over 100 for if over 10 years old?

Thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

coggin87 said:


> How advisable would it be to buy a pre 2009 gaggia today? Would they still be worth paying over 100 for if over 10 years old?
> 
> Thanks


If looked after it would be worth paying over 100.


----------

